

China Stripped of Medal From 2000 - ozres1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704423504575212053805495856.html?mod=WSJ_hp_us_mostpop_read

======
nostrademons
10 years later, and the 2000 Olympics is _still_ a clusterfuck. That was the
same Olympics where the vault was set a couple notches two low for the first
couple rotations, making just about everyone crash and casting a cloud over
all the scores, and where the original gold medalist was stripped of her medal
because the team doctor had prescribed her cough syrup the night before.

